# Plugin WoW-Addons



## Killdich (3. April 2009)

Hiho,

seit meinem WoW Error vor ca. einer Stunde werden bei mir in Blasc im Plugin WoW-Addons die WAR Addons angezeigt... Habe WAR aber nicht installiert(weder das Spiel noch das Plugin). Selbst ein neues runterladen von Blasc hat nicht geholfen. Weiß jemand Rat?

MFG
Killdich


----------



## Eowyra (3. April 2009)

ist bei mir auch so..., hab weder WAR noch das Addon dazu installiert

keine wow Addons mehr in der Anzeige dafür 27 nicht installierte WAR Addons...

fixed das mal pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killdich (3. April 2009)

Ganz genauso ist es bei mir auch. Alles mögliche schon probiert... Bleiben aber immer diese 27 nicht installierten WAR Addons anstatt die von WoW


----------



## Black-Phoenix-84 (3. April 2009)

Habe auch das selbe Problem.

Auch neu installieren des Modules bringt nix.

mfg


----------



## EmAcht (4. April 2009)

das selbe auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigT (4. April 2009)

Selbiges hier, neben einigen Fehlermeldungen vom Blasc-Client selbst, die ab und an auftauchen (hab ich auch noch nicht genauer analysiert).

Warscheinlich wieder mal so eine Freitag-Nachmittag-Aktion ("noch schnell XXX machen, muss diese Woche noch online sein", und dann Feierabend xD)

Nix für Ungut
  Thomas aka BigT


----------



## OllyHal (5. April 2009)

ich habe zwar keine War Addons in der Anzeige aber die WoW Addons fehlen auch. Egal ob man auf das +/- klickt.

Das einzige, was ich verändert habe, ist der Internet Explorer, von dem ich jetzt die Version 8 im System habe. Den benutzt ihr doch hoffentlich nicht für die Anzeige, oder?


----------



## BigChef (5. April 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem! :/
Keine WoW-Addons mehr aber dafür 27 nicht installierte WAR-Addons. ;(


----------



## Cahira (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir auch


----------



## BigT (6. April 2009)

Hallo, schon jemand wach in Fürth? Wenn ja, dann Guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigT (6. April 2009)

BigT schrieb:


> Hallo, schon jemand wach in Fürth? Wenn ja, dann Guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abhilfe gefunden:
- Blasc beenden
- In C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\PlugIns alle Plugins ausser PWow.dll löschen
- Blasc starten, das Plugin "PWOWAddOns" wieder aktivieren. Es wird dann neu heruntergeladen

Danach tut's hier wieder.

Grüße
 Thomas aka BigT


----------



## OllyHal (6. April 2009)

BigT schrieb:


> Abhilfe gefunden:
> - Blasc beenden
> - In C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\PlugIns alle Plugins ausser PWow.dll löschen
> - Blasc starten, das Plugin "PWOWAddOns" wieder aktivieren. Es wird dann neu heruntergeladen
> ...



ohne daß ich irgendwas geändert hätte, läuft es wieder. Ich kann nur spekulieren, daß es nichts mit dem lokalen Client sondern mit irgendeiner woanders gehosteten Liste zu tun hatte... egal.


----------



## Killdich (6. April 2009)

Bei mir klappts nun auch wieder. Nur so aus Interesse, hattet ihr Altoholic installiert?


----------



## OllyHal (6. April 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts nun auch wieder. Nur so aus Interesse, hattet ihr Altoholic installiert?


nein, kein Altoholic


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2009)

Nein - die XML-Datei, die das Addon-Plugin füttert wurde aus technischen Gründen (leider) überschrieben. Ist aber wiederhergestellt.


----------

